
Dozens of kids die in hot cars every year–a new bill aims to prevent it - Errorcod3
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2019/07/new-bill-would-mandate-warnings-for-kids-trapped-in-hot-cars/
======
sshs
Kids Activity Trackers are what I believe is the solution to this problem. If
kids are made to wear fitness or activity trackers it's much easier to trace
their location and the environment they are in.

This might help here : [https://www.operaincinema.com/best-fitbit-for-
kids/](https://www.operaincinema.com/best-fitbit-for-kids/)

------
Errorcod3
Overheating cars killed at least 52 young children in the US in 2018.

